# Kubota T1670 showed up!



## glenn27

Good Morning----my brother got a little Kubota T1670 lawn tractor, thru a deal on a bank repo that he does work for--seems likes previous owner had a lawn-care business...went belly-up...
The bank picked up the guy's truck, where it had been sitting for awhile (bad engine)--anyway, it had a trailer still hooked to it, and the mower on the trailer--so he towed evrything in--he hauled the truck up to the Salvage yard, for an auction, someone @ the bank wanted the trailer, so my brother got the little tractor for $200, which was what the bank accesed it at---

But..(always a BUT)..it won't run very well--he knows nothing about small engines---so he dropped it @ my house ... 

Added to the other four sitting there....

I went on Kubota website-got all info I could--does anyone here have any experience with one of these??
I have a IHC/Cub/Kubota dealer about 10 miles from me---My brother is going up this week to open a business-account there, and get the manuals (have to get them thru the dealer)

Looks like it's got a Kohler Command 15/16 h.p.--I didn't get to do anymore but pump up two tires, and check the fluids B-4 the rain set in....frown

Any advice/thoughts/ideas?


----------



## Live Oak

Really kinda tough to say Glenn. Can you give some more detail as to how it is running and the symptoms once you get the engine running?


----------



## glenn27

Got the little Kubota running pretty good--cleaned out gas line, replaced gas filter, cleaned out carb--lots of little chunks of dirt (or something) in the metal bowl at the bottom, and some stuck in the electric-fuel shut-off that screws into the bottom..new plug, new oil filter, air filter, filled w/ syn 10w-30 oil--had a hard time geeting the rear wheels off the axles where there were rusted on----the PO , i think left it out in the weather...
My brother is getting parts from the dealer and manuals, as I couldn't download from the Kubota website--new blades, belts, some TLC and some wax/elbow grease--I think my brother came out smelling like a rose on this one! 
This little mower seems to be very, very well constructed...but the dealer told my brother they didn't sell many, as they were$$$$...and most folks want a throw-away

more later...


P.S.--There is a cable laying on the right side of the mower deck, disconnected, that goes up to the engage lever near the r-side of the engine. B-4 I get the manuals -has anyone seen this before?


----------



## Fordfarm

Sounds like you gat it handled! No idea what the cable is for, but can you post a photo? I'm looking at trading for a 1400(?) Bota and need to know all I can about these things before I go ahead. I HATE my little JD STX38 Yellow deck! I need something a little bigger, with more power. R, R, R!


----------



## Archdean

Let me know if you need more info,, i'll have to look as I only own diesel Kubotas. but I can still access them for info!! The litle cable was probably for blade pto engagement!!


----------



## glenn27

Thank You---I'm waiting for the manuals-should be a day or two, and I can see where the cable should be connected on the deck, but obviously, the PO took it off for a reason, but seeing as his lawn care business went belly-up, and he owed everyone around, now has vanished, nothing would surprise me.....

What the HE** is wrong w/ people???#[email protected]$:


----------



## glenn27

*Last Follow-up on the T1670*

Last update on the Kubota mower for my brother--he's had it back about 6 weeks--is very happy w/ it-says he's put 20+ hours on it now as he had a lot of grass he hadn't gotten to for awhile.... Says it's used just a little oil,--it had sat for a good amount of time B-4 he got it, and he's greased it, and blown the air filter out......

He bought the "mulcher kit" for the deck from Kubota, and it was a little difficult at first until I got all thge pieces assembled in the right order--had to drill six holes under the deck to attach it--but it did seem to quiet the deck noise down some.....
All in all-they seem like a well-built mower, the deck is certainly a heavier steel then my Jdeere one ....and it steers a little easier, but more pricey......
Parts were, also, more $$, then say-a comparable part of another manufacturer.
All in all--taken care of--it should last a long time..:cheers:

Oh--The cable I was asking about laying down on the deck went to the 'blade-brake', which would stop the blades from turning the instant you disengaged them--it had frozen up on the previous owner--thats why he probably disconnected it....


----------



## Live Oak

Glad to hear things worked out and your brother got a nice mowing machine out of the deal. Now we just need about 2 feet of rain to catch us back up to where we should be rain fall wise and get the grass growing again.


----------

